# Skidder Roll



## Moss Man (Nov 15, 2008)

A 40 something year old man was skidding logs on a sidehill when the skidder rolled and shot him right out of the cab. In the process he recieved severe head wounds and crawled on his hands and knees to his house and someone called for lifeflight. This was 2 towns over from me. He was originally in intensive care, but has been upgraded to critical. You never know when you head out in the morning.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 18, 2008)

A shame. A death easily prevented by the use of his seatbelt from the sounds.


----------



## Moss Man (Nov 18, 2008)

He lived.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Nov 23, 2008)

he lived through the ordeal, the police said it was amazing he walked the 300 some feet back up the hill and made it to the house. When the people got to the scene they couldent find the skidder, i guess it had rolled down the hill and kept going and going into some more trees, and then landed on its tires, i wonder what made him drive on the sidehill?


----------

